# Boy is this winter a real sleeper...



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2019)

Here it is- January in the northwoods of Wisconsin and it was 41 on Friday then it was 36 yesterday and 30 today. If it was a normal winter up here our highs might not even break zero in January. I have a fire in the morning- just a few logs. Then one in the afternoon and another before bed. I guess I’m saving wood but I kinda like it when it’s cold and I don’t have to light my fires, I just put another log on the fire and deal with the coals as needed. We haven’t had any snow storms up here either. It’s been a real sleeper, in fact I think I’ll take a nap!!


----------



## Rearscreen (Jan 6, 2019)

Well Mr. Sleepy Woody, come on up to the hills of Vermont this year where us even bigger fools live. Your 2 big lakes just so happen to expel moisture into the upper atmosphere that just so happens to create these white ice things and then for some reason deposit them into the "snow belt" of Vermont. Where I live. Thank you very much.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2019)

Rearscreen said:


> Well Mr. Sleepy Woody, come on up to the hills of Vermont this year where us even bigger fools live. Your 2 big lakes just so happen to expel moisture into the upper atmosphere that just so happens to create these white ice things and then for some reason deposit them into the "snow belt" of Vermont. Where I live. Thank you very much.


Yeah we don’t get any lake effect snow here, that’s about 90 miles northeast of us. Have fun with that! Lol


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 6, 2019)

Nino winters are second half winters. They flip in the middle of January and goes for a few weeks, colds coming.


----------



## Woody5506 (Jan 6, 2019)

Been mild in upstate NY too. I do consider it perfect wood splitting weather though.


----------



## Rearscreen (Jan 6, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> Yeah we don’t get any lake effect here


Well, at least there is an official name for it!  Smiley face.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks like more of the same for the next few weeks.


----------



## Rockey (Jan 6, 2019)

I have a stack of locust/osage Ive been saving for the cold weather. We did have a few nights where I couldve burned it but the forecast was off by about 10 degrees. Looking into the 15 day forecast, theres no foreseeable cold weather where I want to burn the locust. The good news is that the Sequoia can provide 100% heat for this joint in this weather.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Jan 6, 2019)

I agree its been a mild winter so far in wisconsin but for some reason i seem to be going thru more wood than usual. Im on my 3rd full cord already and still have 3 months to go. At this rate i'll top 6 cords for the year, usually its 5 cords a winter.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2019)

If the mild weather keeps up I’ll have lots of dry wood for next winter. I bought a truckload of oak for the future but it won’t be ready to burn until the winter of 20/21 if not 21/22 so I’ll have to figure out what to burn in the mean time. I cut up a few dead standing elms lately to see if that will fill in the voids.


----------



## Nick Mystic (Jan 6, 2019)

Here in western NC we hit 71 degrees today! I've had to dig back into my pile of pine that I burn in shoulder season to take the morning chill off without cooking us out of the house! However, by midweek they are forecasting below average temperatures with highs in 40s and lows in 20s, so it will be back to winter soon enough.


----------



## darktower007 (Jan 6, 2019)

It’s was 65 in Tennessee today! That’s nuts [emoji1745]‍[emoji3603]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2019)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> I agree its been a mild winter so far in wisconsin but for some reason i seem to be going thru more wood than usual. Im on my 3rd full cord already and still have 3 months to go. At this rate i'll top 6 cords for the year, usually its 5 cords a winter.


Wow, full cords? I’ve burnt less than a full cord. I think maybe two face cords and a hundred gallons of LP. Propane is cheap here so I always use the furnace some without remorse. I paid $1.09/gallon for the LP I have in the tank now.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 6, 2019)

Shhhhh. Be very, very. Quiet This to will likely pass. I am really enjoying this weather. Got In 3 sunny warm days of chasing trout out of the last 4! Not normal.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 6, 2019)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> I agree its been a mild winter so far in wisconsin but for some reason i seem to be going thru more wood than usual. Im on my 3rd full cord already and still have 3 months to go. At this rate i'll top 6 cords for the year, usually its 5 cords a winter.



It got colder earlier. Most places had record low high/low temps on Thanksgiving.


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 6, 2019)

I've started more fires already this year than I think I have the last two winters.  Pretty much the norm this year.  Start a fire in the evening load the stove full get it up to 85 or so let it go out repeat the next evening.  I would love to see all the kindling I've used already this year in a pile


----------



## SculptureOfSound (Jan 6, 2019)

Im in central Wisconsin. Our gas bill always show the heating degree days and from Nov 17 to Decembrr 17 it was actually 40% colder than last year (it was something like 1400 heating degree days vs 1000 last year) but since then it sure has been pretty mild!


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 6, 2019)

weatherguy said:


> Nino winters are second half winters. They flip in the middle of January and goes for a few weeks, colds coming.


Party pooper! First the Bears lose and make an ass outta me, then a cold-weather forecast...I just can't win! 


WiscWoody said:


> If the mild if the mild weather keeps up I’ll have lots of dry wood for next winter. I bought a truckload of oak for the future but it won’t be ready to burn until the winter of 20/21 if not 21/22 so I’ll have to figure out what to burn in the mean time. I cut up a few dead standing elms lately to see if that will fill in the voids.


Yeah, keep finding small (under 8") trees with all the bark fallen off..those will be ready to go by fall.
I been slacking on cutting wood for my in-laws the last couple years. With more mild weather, maybe I won't have to dig into my personal stash to keep their stoves burning. I could luck out...


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 6, 2019)

They are saying rain for tomorrow of all things weird and 38 but then turning colder for Wednesday with a high of 8 above, more like it for us on the 46th parallel here.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 6, 2019)

Still about 50 at 10 PM. Loaded the stove just now, 24 hrs. later, with a few splits soft Maple, not even a full load. Saving wood big-time.
If you squint hard, you can see the cat glowing.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Looks like more of the same for the next few weeks.


Nope, get your wood ready to go, colds coming and is going to be here for awhile. Might be snowy too but not sure of your location to the coast.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2019)

weatherguy said:


> Nope, get your wood ready to go, colds coming and is going to be here for awhile. Might be snowy too but not sure of your location to the coast.


Im good with this weather for now,my stove is inoperable waiting to be replaced by englander who is dragging their feet somewhat. one month and counting.


----------



## Sully1515 (Jan 7, 2019)

You're exactly correct.  It's been a very strange winter.  Much warmer than usual.  I took my dog for a walk and run the the other day towards the back end of my property / farm.  Just walking through my back field felt more like April than January.  Mud season. The ground freezes then thaws.  Freezes then thaws.  Definitely a strange winter.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Jan 7, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> Wow, full cords? I’ve burnt less than a full cord. I think maybe two face cords and a hundred gallons of LP. Propane is cheap here so I always use the furnace some without remorse. I paid $1.09/gallon for the LP I have in the tank now.



Yeah, full cords. I dont use any gas to heat tho, my furnace isnt even turned on so a fire has been going pretty much 24/7 since the beginning of Nov.
I load the stove once before bed and once before work during the week. The weekends i use more wood cause i usually leave the air wide open and toss a log or two on throughout the day just to keep the fire going which seems to use more wood. I'll probably end up burning til april.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 7, 2019)

Mild winter here in mid-Maine as well . . . some snow coming tomorrow . . . but unless something changes very soon I will have to trailer north to go sledding this year.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 7, 2019)

firefighterjake said:


> Mild winter here in mid-Maine as well . . . some snow coming tomorrow . . . but unless something changes very soon I will have to trailer north to go sledding this year.


It's been weird for my first Maine winter.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 7, 2019)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im good with this weather for now,my stove is inoperable waiting to be replaced by englander who is dragging their feet somewhat. one month and counting.


Are you getting a warranty replacement for your stove? What happened to your stove?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 7, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> Are you getting a warranty replacement for your stove? What happened to your stove?


We have been discussing  that in another thread.   Door and stove body warped.
*(Summers Heat 2400-sq ft 50-SHSSW02 Door Problems.)*


----------



## WinterinWI (Jan 7, 2019)

Not really enjoying this winter yet. Actually saw a couple bugs creep out in the outbuilding during the warm weather this past weekend. Bring on the cold.


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2019)

Daffodils now 6-7" tall with fat yellow buds. Hyacinths are popping up too.


----------



## pjohnson (Jan 8, 2019)

It hit 40's in northern Wisconsin and the mosquitos were out. Seen this one flying around while out cutting wood


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 8, 2019)

November really started out like we were in for a  long winter. The long range forecasts were for warmer and wetter winter and once we got into December it was warmer and definitely wetter to the point where the 3 foot  snow pack in November was getting pretty patchy around the end of December. Sometime around April I will look back and see how the rest of the winter went but I have give up on predicting. The coldest part of the year the last two weeks of January are coming up soon and if I can avoid the stretches of 3 or 4 days not going over 0F I will appreciate it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 9, 2019)

I have 6 above now and it will be around that for the rest of today but starting tomorrow we will be back up to near freezing or over it a bit for the next 10 days according to the forecast.  I hope we don’t get rain again like we had on Monday but the resorts and bars/restaurants up here sure would like to see more snow soon.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 9, 2019)

pjohnson said:


> It hit 40's in northern Wisconsin and the mosquitos were out. Seen this one flying around while out cutting wood
> 
> View attachment 237740


THats some cold weather mosquito there. Out in the snow. Im glad they at least wait until spring around here.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 9, 2019)

pjohnson said:


> It hit 40's in northern Wisconsin and the mosquitos were out. Seen this one flying around while out cutting wood
> 
> View attachment 237740


I’ve seen insects out on the warm days here too.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Jan 10, 2019)

Probably mutating and evolving so they can  remain active all winter long and bite you while you shovel snow.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 10, 2019)

Winter has been warm so far down here in the Dells too.  Like you, we finally had some cooler temps the past couple days.  Starting a fire or two a day gets old!   




KindredSpiritzz said:


> Yeah, full cords. I dont use any gas to heat tho, my furnace isnt even turned on so a fire has been going pretty much 24/7 since the beginning of Nov.
> I load the stove once before bed and once before work during the week. The weekends i use more wood cause i usually leave the air wide open and toss a log or two on throughout the day just to keep the fire going which seems to use more wood. I'll probably end up burning til april.




wow, that's a lot of wood for this mild winter!  I've been burning on/off since middle of October and normally burn till the end of April.  Have not used 5 cord yet in a winter heating a very inefficient 32,000 CUBIC foot log cabin style house (25' ceilings w/ loft).  We too don't use LP at all, only when we go out of town.  I think I'm up to 1.8 cord now for the winter.


----------



## tadmaz (Jan 10, 2019)

Granted I'm in SE Wisconsin, it is mid January and I haven't used my snowblower yet!  I don't snowblow unless there is 3 or 4" due to 1000 gravel drive.  I've shoveled my hill that is paved a time or two and we've had a nasty ice storm, but really this is pretty nice.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 10, 2019)

tadmaz said:


> but really this is pretty nice.



as a fan of winter and snow......


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 10, 2019)

High temp next 5 days is high 20s low 30s  , low temps in the teens ,which is average for this time of year, so winter returns.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 10, 2019)

tadmaz said:


> Granted I'm in SE Wisconsin, it is mid January and I haven't used my snowblower yet!  I don't snowblow unless there is 3 or 4" due to 1000 gravel drive.  I've shoveled my hill that is paved a time or two and we've had a nasty ice storm, but really this is pretty nice.


I just moved from a place with a long gravel driveway and when I used a snow blower on it I would pack the snow down with the ATV and the truck so it would make a nice hardpack and hopefully it would stay cold all winter long to keep it that way. Then when I used the snow blower on the driveway it didn’t pick up any rocks and break shear bolts all the time.

So far not one snowstorm up here this winter either. I’m hoping we get a a good dumping soon so I can try out the new skid steer in some snow and for the tourist dependent businesses in town and on the lakes. It’s 14 out.... just right for now.


----------



## tadmaz (Jan 10, 2019)

WiscWoody said:


> I just moved from a place with a long gravel driveway and when I used a snow blower on it I would pack the snow down with the ATV and the truck so it would make a nice hardpack and hopefully it would stay cold all winter long to keep it that way. Then when I used the snow blower on the driveway it didn’t pick up any rocks and break shear bolts all the time.
> 
> So far not one snowstorm up here this winter either. I’m hoping we get a a good dumping soon so I can try out the new skid steer in some snow and for the tourist dependent businesses in town and on the lakes. It’s 14 out.... just right for now.



I raise up the skid shoes by shimming 2 duracermic tiles under the blade, I will get some rocks but it's not bad.  Then lower to 1 duraceramic tile for the asphalt section.  I've got a 30" ariens platinum and I believe it could take in a frozen cat and shoot it out 50ft, only had one shear bolt broken when my father-in-law was under the influence and probably did something dumb.

My folks in Hayward are also worried about tourism due to no snow.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 10, 2019)

tadmaz said:


> I raise up the skid shoes by shimming 2 duracermic tiles under the blade, I will get some rocks but it's not bad.  Then lower to 1 duraceramic tile for the asphalt section.  I've got a 30" ariens platinum and I believe it could take in a frozen cat and shoot it out 50ft, only had one shear bolt broken when my father-in-law was under the influence and probably did something dumb.
> 
> My folks in Hayward are also worried about tourism due to no snow.


Yep I’m in Winter not far from Hayward.


----------

